# Reef Map



## woodworker2001

Anyone have a good map of the reefs? I am doing a presentation on Drift fishing @ Cabelas next week and am looking for a map of the reefs to put in my presentation, but I want something that is easy to read and see without a lot of clutter?!?!?!

Thanks guys
Dan


----------



## wanderin_eyes

check with COmmodore 64 He should be able to find something for you or let you know where to look his charts are amazing.


----------



## fishingguy

Here's one I have, I don't remember where I got it, someone probably will recognize it. I have more, there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## woodworker2001

thanks,

do you happen to have one like this of the western basin...... all of them I can find are way to detailed to put up on a power point screen


----------



## fishingguy

Like this?


----------



## woodworker2001

looking a little more detail and more of the west sister to bass islands or kelly's ....... I just dont want a true chart picture but wouldnt mind some depths and labeled islands........... i know i know ask for the world why dont you.....


----------



## reel

If you want to spend the time. Plot them up. Like a lot of others have done.
A-Can	N41 41.500	W83 07.600
Airport Reef N41 35.920 W82 39.920
Al's Harbor N41 36.695 W83 06.293
Amcor Marine N41 27.827 W82 10.118
Anchor Pointe Boat-a-Mini N41 40.464 W83 17.046
Anchor Pointe Marina Entrance N41 40.635	W83 16.993
Anchor Pointe Marina N41 40.227 W83 17.046
Anchor's Away Marina N41 33.512 W82 49.329
Andrews Marina N41 44.945 W83 28.591
Angel Bay Marina N41 31.122 W82 57.713
Archway Marina Inc. N41 54.173 W80 47.875
Ashtabula DNR Ramp N41 54.142 W80 47.875
Ashtabula Port Authority N41 54.019 W80 47.896
Avon Lake Boat Launch N41 30.195 W82 03.712
Ballast Is. Reef N41 40.750 W82 46.470
Ballast Island N41 40.688 W82 47.140
Bass Haven N41 32.111 W82 48.515
Battery Park Marina N41 27.847 W82 42.037
Bay Harbor Marina N41 44.553 W83 28.725
Bay Point Marina N41 30.752 W82 43.520
Bay Point Marina Ramp N41 30.840 W82 43.319
Bay Township Ramp East N41 30.484 W83 00.051
Bay Township Ramp West N41 30.463 W83 01.205
Bay View Clemons Boats N41 28.187 W82 49.072
B-Can N41 41.474 W83 03.728
Beaver Park Marina N41 26.137 W82 14.887
Beaver Park North Marina N41 26.209 W82 15.031
Beef Creek Marina N41 34.789 W83 04.614
Big Chicken Island N41 46.195 W82 49.065
Big Pickerel Reef N41 40.103 W83 03.947
Boat U.S. Cleveland N41 30.412 W81 41.073
Boat U.S. Port Clinton N41 31.236 W82 51.544
Bolles Harbor MI DNR Ramps N41 52.391 W83 22.844
Borac's Landing Marina N41 40.073 W81 25.376
Brands Dry Dock Marina N41 30.947 W82 56.735
Brands Marina N41 30.947 W82 56.745
Brands West Dock Marina N41 31.112 W82 57.486
Bratenahl-Dugway Creek N41 33.285 W81 36.582
Bratenahl-Newport Harbor N41 33.430 W81 36.490
Brenner Marine N41 39.187 W83 31.424
Brockway North Coast Marina N41 53.102 W80 47.896
Brown's Marina N41 34.820 W83 04.511
Buckeye Reef N41 40.268 W82 47.238
Burgundy Bay Marina N41 41.309 W82 49.185
Bush Marine N41 43.915 W83 27.963
Camp Perry Range Lookout Tower N41 32.853 W83 00.896
Castaway Harbor N41 30.577 W82 45.158
Catawba Galley N41 33.316 W82 49.823
Catawba Is. Marina South N41 33.697 W82 51.173
Catawba Is. State Park N41 34.377 W82 51.430
Catawba Moorings N41 33.460 W82 49.566
C-Can N41 41.474 W82 59.989
Cedar Point Marina N41 28.754 W82 41.151
Channel Grove Marina N41 32.173 W82 47.228
Channel Park Marina N41 29.536 W81 43.370
Channel to Chagrin River N41 40.258 W81 25.716
Charlie's Boat & Bait N41 51.464 W83 23.751
Chet's Marine Service N41 43.564 W83 28.210
Chick Island N41 46.605 W82 48.825
Chickenolee Reef N41 42.908 W82 37.544
City of Fremont Ramp N41 21.822 W83 06.406
City of Luna Pier Public Ramp N41 48.086 W83 27.005
City of Sandusky Ramp N41 27.342 W82 43.345
City of Vermilion Ramp N41 25.231 W82 21.448
Clemons Boats N41 28.187 W82 49.072
Cleveland DNR Ramp N41 31.957 W81 39.188
Cleveland Dumping Ground NE  N41 39.115 W81 42.433
Cleveland Dumping Ground NW N41 39.136 W81 44.724
Cleveland Dumping Ground SE N41 38.312 W81 42.433
Cleveland Dumping Ground SW N41 38.322 W81 44.716
Cleveland Metro Parks Ramp N41 28.826 W81 49.941
Cleveland-Cuyahoga Port Authority N41 30.556 W81 41.825
Clinton Reef N41 33.750 W82 52.970
Clinton Reef Club N41 31.081 W82 57.311
Coastal Marine N41 31.081 W82 57.239
Commodore Club Marina N41 29.413 W81 42.196
Commodores Bay Marina N41 30.123 W82 46.373
Cone Reef N41 40.018 W83 02.769
Conneaurt Port Authority N41 58.015 W80 33.311
Copper Kettle Marina N41 26.220 W82 14.681
Craft's Lakeview Lane Marina N41 35.695 W82 43.180
Crane Reef N41 40.728 W83 06.352
Crew's Nest Dock A3 N41 39.228 W82 49.195
Crew's Nest Dock D N41 39.269 W82 49.329
Crew's Nest Dock E N41 39.280 W82 49.339
Crew's Nest Dock F N41 39.290 W82 49.504
Crew's Nest Dock H N41 39.321 W82 49.576
Crew's Nest Dock I N41 39.352 W82 49.545
Crib Reef N41 38.831 W83 00.335
Crow's Nest Restaurant N41 33.388 W82 49.278
Cullen Park-Toledo Ramps N41 42.328 W83 28.499
Damon's Restaurant N41 27.878 W82 42.037	N41 27.878 W82 42.037
Danbury-Hank's Place N41 29.783 W82 49.906
Danbury-Sonny's Beach N41 29.753 W82 49.865
Davis Bessie N41 35.953 W83 05.438
D-Can N41 38.549 W82 57.363
Decapua Marina N41 29.083 W81 49.951
Deck Lounge N41 40.196 W81 25.675
Deep Water Marina N41 27.456 W82 43.180
Dempsey Access Oh DNR Ramp N41 30.319 W82 45.487
Dick's Marina N41 44.491 W82 38.720
Don Parsons Marine N41 25.365 W82 21.613
Doo Dah's Reef N41 45.100 W82 55.700
Drawbridge Marina N41 30.937 W82 56.601
Duggan's Dock N41 39.362 W82 48.979
Dumping Groung 1 N41 34.847 W82 25.530
E55 St Marina Fuel Dock N41 31.926 W81 39.188 
East Bank Marina N41 40.196 W81 25.551
East Harbor Entrance N41 32.604 W82 46.968 
East Harbor State Park Ramp N41 32.533 W82 48.660 
East Is. Marina N41 40.444 W81 25.850
East Sister Island N41 48.816 W82 51.336 
East Sister Shoal N41 49.371 W82 50.470 
E-Can N41 37.091 W82 56.111
Edgewater Park DNR Ramp N41 29.670 W81 43.669 
Edgewater Park Marina N41 29.547 W81 43.772
Emerald Necklace Marina N41 28.929 W81 49.869
Ennis Reef N41 44.550 W82 48.200 
Erie Island Resort and Marine N41 30.515 W83 01.009
Erie State Game Area Mi DNR Ramp N41 44.594 W83 28.550 
Falbos Marina N41 27.827 W82 09.871
F-Can N41 35.665 W82 54.906 
Fenwick Marina N41 36.571 W83 07.807
Fisherman's Wharf N41 30.865 W82 56.436
Flat Rock Reef N41 39.524 W83 01.280 
Fleitz Marina N41 40.021 W83 16.994
Floro's Marina N41 35.067 W83 05.386
Flying Bridge Restaurant N41 40.485 W83 17.035
Flying Eagle Marina N41 52.371 W83 22.865
Folden's Marina N41 45.006 W83 28.334
Foxhaven Marina Fuel Dock N41 33.903 W82 49.401 
Foxhaven Marina N41 33.759 W82 49.617
Fremont Ramp N41 21.822 W83 06.406
G-Can N41 34.614 W82 56.714 
Gem Beach Marina & Cafe N41 34.006 W82 49.339
Gem Beach Marina N41 34.089 W82 49.175
Gene's Marine N41 28.187 W82 10.396
Golden Walleye Bar Restaurant N41 36.293 W83 06.375
Gordon Park DNR Ramp N41 32.451 W81 38.107 
Grand River Marine N41 44.625 W81 16.910
Green Island N41 38.747 W82 51.931 
Grub Reef N41 52.760 W82 32.810 
Gull Harbor N41 23.429 W82 33.231
Gull Island N41 39.535 W82 41.365 
Happy Days Boating N41 31.122	W82 57.445
Harbor Haven N41 31.967	W82 48.907
Harbor Marine N41 52.391 W83 23.246
Harbor North Marina N41 23.521 W82 33.241
Harbor Park Marina N41 32.760 W82 50.596
HarborYcofAshtabula N41 53.246 W80 47.865
Harrison Marina N41 41.165 W83 28.777
H-Can N41 33.625 W82 58.619 
Headlands Beach Ramp N41 45.563 W81 17.528
Hellenberg Field Monroe MI, Ramp N41 54.513 W83 22.721
Hen Island N41 47.304 W82 47.880 
Hen Island Shoal N41 48.434 W82 47.430 
Herl's Harbor Marina N41 33.399 W82 49.566
Holiday Harbor Marina N41 23.253 W82 33.272
Hooter's N41 29.938 W81 42.319
Hoster's Brew Pub N41 38.919 W83 31.753
Hotwaters Bait & Tackle N41 28.300 W82 11.179
Huron Bait & Supplies N41 23.810 W82 33.076
Huron Dumping Ground NE N41 27.380 W82 31.959 
Huron Dumping Ground NW N41 27.384 W82 33.154 
Huron Dumping Ground SE N41 26.462 W82 31.969 
Huron Dumping Ground SW N41 26.467 W82 33.172 
Huron Lagoons Marina N41 23.150 W82 33.344
Huron Marine Park N41 23.449 W82 33.231
Huron River Marine N41 23.356 W82 33.148
IceBreakers On the River N41 40.124 W81 25.438
Inland Marina N41 36.458 W83 08.074
Island View Marina N41 32.482 W82 43.149
Ivancic Marine N41 29.505 W81 43.370
Jacknife Marina N41 31.150 W82 57.925
Jack's Marine N41 53.380 W80 47.947
J-Can N41 36.021 W83 03.390 
Jockett's Marina N41 43.894 W83 27.994
Joe's Bait Store N41 23.830 W82 33.056
Joe's Crab Shack N41 29.969 W81 42.443
John Fisher's Marina N41 44.924 W83 28.519
Johnson Is. Ramp N41 30.195 W82 43.839
Johnson Island Ramp N41 30.195 W82 43.839 
JoJo's Marina N41 44.903 W83 28.375
Kamp Kozy & Marina N41 29.835 W82 49.175
K-Can N41 37.869 W83 04.839 
Kelleys Cove Marina N41 35.613 W82 42.717
Kelley's Island State Park N41 36.993 W82 42.181 
Kellstone Crib Light Kelly's Island N41 36.628 W82 43.675 
Kelly's Is. N41 36.265 W82 42.258 
Kelly's Island Shoal N41 38.345 W82 38.882 
Kenykirk Harbor N41 32.784 W82 51.572
Key Harbour Marina N41 25.077 W82 21.180
King George Reef N41 41.356 W82 39.945 
Kister's Marina N41 53.833 W80 47.710
Knecht's Beach & Marina N41 31.225 W82 53.902
La Plaisance Creek Marina N41 52.371 W83 23.318
Ladd's Marine N41 39.321 W82 48.938
Lagoon Marina N41 58.303 W80 33.116
Lake Shore Park N41 54.441 W80 46.886
Lake Side Reef N41 33.130 W82 45.150 
Lakefront Marina N41 31.584 W82 58.237
Lakemont Boat Rental N41 40.372 W83 17.015
LakeShore Park Ramp N41 54.441 W80 46.886
Lakeside Marine N41 32.812 W82 45.271
Lakevue Marina N41 32.430 W82 46.383
Lamberjack's East Side Marina N41 36.746 W83 07.704
Lazy Acres Marina N41 31.173 W82 57.704
L-Can N41 39.891 W83 06.297
Levans Landing Ramp N41 40.567 W81 25.747 
Lighthouse Marina N41 50.651 W83 24.626
Lighthouse Point Marina N41 31.802 W82 42.778
Little Pickerel Reef N41 40.212 W83 01.225 
Little Portage River DNR Ramp N41 29.948 W83 02.358 
Littlle Chicken Island N41 46.319 W82 47.474 
Locust Point Reef N41 38.821 W83 03.963 
Lorain Dumping Ground NE N41 33.157 W82 11.488 
Lorain Dumping Ground NW N41 33.162 W82 12.687 
Lorain Dumping Ground SE N41 30.947 W82 11.511 
Lorain Dumping Ground SW N41 30.946 W82 12.709
Lorain Fuel Dock N41 28.249 W82 10.746
Lorain Police Boat N41 28.372 W82 10.468
Lorain Port Authority N41 27.651	W82 09.881
Lorain Port Authority Ramp N41 28.300 W82 10.633
Lost Peninsula Marina N41 44.419 W83 27.170
Lucas County Ramp N41 40.145 W83 17.046
Luna Pier Ramp N41 48.086 W83 27.005
Lyman Harbor Marina N41 27.209 W82 41.038
Madison Township Park Ramp N41 50.280 W81 02.913
Maple Grove Marina N41 24.757 W82 20.614
Marble Head Light N41 32.183 W82 42.707
Marble Head Reef N41 31.820 W82 40.500
Marblehead Harbor Marina N41 32.461 W82 46.157
Marina at the Westlake N41 29.011 W81 49.890
Marina Bay N41 29.320 W81 41.629
Marina Del Isle N41 32.132 W82 48.227
Marina N41 32.585 W82 49.937
Marina Restaurant N41 31.318 W82 42.974
Marine City N41 32.152 W82 47.558
Marine Max Treasure Cove N41 33.697 W82 49.473
Mariner's Retreat N41 32.019 W82 48.227
Mario's Landing N41 24.757 W82 20.655
Marshall Marina N41 54.008 W80 47.741
Matthews Bait & Tackle N41 52.402 W83 23.400
Maumee City, Corey St Ramp N41 34.315 W83 37.470
Max & Erma's Restaurant N41 29.948 W81 42.350
Mazurik Ramp N41 32.595 W82 45.920
McDonald's Bouy N41 50.131 W83 10.186
Meinke Marina (East) N41 38.631 W83 15.140
Meinke Marina (West) N41 39.723 W83 17.056
Meinke Marina East Entrance N41 39.045 W83 14.315
Meinke Marina West Entrance N41 40.617 W83 17.000
Memory Marina N41 25.283 W83 03.749
Mentor Lagoons Marina N41 43.564 W81 20.391
Metzger Marsh DNR Ramp N41 38.363 W83 15.089
Middle Bass Is. E Shoul Bouy N41 41.901 W82 45.910
Middle Bass Is. East Shoul Bouy N41 41.901 W82 45.910
Middle Bass Island N41 41.009 W82 48.671
Middle Ground Reef N41 50.750 W82 34.746
Middle Harbor Reef N41 34.120 W82 47.700
Middle Island N41 40.996 W82 40.984
Middle Passage Reef N41 39.280 W82 40.320
Middle Passage Reef S. Bump N41 38.900 W82 39.770
Midway Marina N41 33.090 W82 49.823
Mike's Marine Supply N41 49.703 W83 24.698
Miller's Marina N41 39.352 W82 49.453
Millpoint Reef N41 44.698 W82 35.944
Moe's Marine N41 25.355 W82 21.664
Monroeville Marine N41 26.827 W82 40.337
Mouse Is. Reef N41 36.380 W82 50.050
Mudcreek Bait & Tackle N41 27.075 W83 03.223
Niagra Reef N41 39.850 W82 58.400
Nautica Boardwalk N41 29.866 W81 42.278
NauticaQueen N41 29.845 W81 42.237
NauticaStage&PowerHou N41 29.835 W81 42.196
NE Port Marina N41 33.368 W82 49.587
Niagra Reef N41 39.850 W82 58.400
No'r Easter Club N41 33.934 W82 49.329
North Bass Island N41 42.973 W82 49.134
North Harbour Island N41 49.490 W82 51.580
Northwest Reef N41 44.770 W82 53.500
Nugent'sCanalYachtClub N41 30.597 W82 59.649
NW Catawba Marina N41 32.894 W82 51.482
Oak Harbor Ramp N41 30.340 W83 08.723
Oak Point State Park Ramp N41 39.383 W82 49.535
Opm Boat Club & Marina N41 52.350 W83 22.937
Ottawa County Public Boat Ramp N41 33.141 W82 49.947
Otter Creek Marina N41 50.630 W83 24.266
Panini's In the Flats N41 29.907 W81 42.381
Parker Marine N41 27.693 W82 07.502
Pelee Island N41 46.685 W82 39.313
Perry Township Park N41 47.829 W81 09.659
Perrysburg City, Maple St Ramp N41 34.006 W83 37.573
Perrysburg City, Orleans Park Ramp N41 33.615 W83 38.654
Perrysburg City,Maple St Ramp N41 34.006 W83 37.573
Peterson's Cove N41 33.584 W82 49.679
Pickle Bill's Lobster House N41 44.553 W81 16.869
Pleasant View Marina N41 30.731 W82 43.767
Plymouth Shore On the Bay N41 30.350 W82 46.857
Port Clinton City Dock N41 30.865 W82 56.477
Port Conneaut Marina N41 58.149 W80 33.188
Port of Lakewood Dock N41 28.939 W81 49.859
Port Side Marine N41 58.180 W80 33.188
Portage Cove Marina N41 30.628 W82 59.649
Portage Entry Marine N41 30.886 W82 56.539
Portage Marina N41 30.794 W82 57.655
Portage River DNR Ramp N41 31.153 W82 58.475
Portage River Entrance N41 31.146 W82 56.142
Portage View Campground N41 30.659 W83 02.338
Promenade Park-Portside Dock N41 39.136 W83 31.774
Put-In-Bay Township Ramp N41 39.259 W82 50.194
Put-In-Bay Village Ramp N41 39.249 W82 48.969
Rattlesnake Island N41 40.732 W82 50.992
River Run Marina N41 43.554 W83 28.231
Riverbend Marina N41 44.193 W81 16.395
Riverfront Marina & Campgrounds N41 25.149 W83 05.067
Riverfront Marina N41 54.441 W83 22.504
River's Edge N41 29.928 W81 42.268
Rocky Rive rPolice Boat N41 29.073 W81 49.941
Roe's Riverside Bait & Tackle N41 54.472 W83 22.690
Romp's Water Port Inc N41 25.303 W82 21.458
Rossford Municipal Marina N41 37.065 W83 33.865
Round Reef N41 37.136 W82 59.247
RugglesBeach-Cranberry N41 23.058 W82 28.307
Rutherford's Landing N41 44.430 W81 16.766
Sand Beach Marina N41 36.715 W83 06.262
Sandbar Restaurant N41 49.703 W83 24.698
Sandusky DNR Ramp N41 27.373 W82 43.345
Sandusky Harbor Marina N41 27.209 W82 44.468
Sandusky Police Boat N41 27.312 W82 43.345
Sandusky Ramp N41 27.342 W82 43.345
Sandusky State Docks N41 27.579 W82 42.542
School House Reef N41 42.263 W82 49.702
Scudder Marina N41 48.735 W82 39.513
Sea Tow Cleveland N41 30.154 W81 42.773
Sea Tow Port Clinton N41 30.453 W82 57.785
Sea way Marina N41 35.438 W82 42.315
Shades of Nantucket N41 27.260 W82 40.719
Sheffield Lake-the Boat N41 27.724 W82 07.502
Shore Nuf Charters N41 30.968 W82 56.601
Showboat Restaurant N41 23.851 W82 33.035
Shrock's Marina N41 32.523 W82 46.074
Side-Cut Metro Park N41 33.934 W83 38.551
Sima Marine Harbor N41 40.495 W81 25.778
Sima Marine N41 40.351 W81 25.675
Skipper's Marina & Resort N41 32.132 W82 47.434
Skyline View Marina N41 33.533 W82 49.556
South Bass Is. State Park Ramp N41 38.538 W82 50.277
South Bass Island N41 38.987 W82 49.565 
Spitzer Lakeside Marina N41 28.352 W82 10.726
Spitzer's Riverside Marina N41 28.063 W82 10.262
Starve Is. Reef N41 36.780 W82 48.870 
State Line Marina N41 44.893 W83 28.427
Sugar Island N41 41.537 W82 49.573 
Suger Is. Reef N41 41.864 W82 49.039 
Sutherland Marine N41 53.977 W80 47.752
Swalm's Monroe Marine N41 52.463 W83 23.565
Sweetwater Landing N41 28.898 W81 49.869
Sweetwater Marina N41 32.307 W82 48.938
The Bridge Docks N41 28.939 W81 49.910
The Crew's Nest Dock A3 N41 39.228 W82 49.195 
The Crew's Nest Dock D N41 39.269 W82 49.329 
The Crew's Nest Dock E N41 39.280 W82 49.339 
The Crew's Nest Dock F N41 39.290 W82 49.504 
The Crew's Nest Dock H N41 39.321 W82 49.576 
The Crew's Nest Dock I N41 39.352 W82 49.545 
The Harbour Marina Fuel Dock N41 26.642 W82 40.626 
Tibbel's Marina N41 32.122 W82 48.083
Tiffany's Cabaret N41 29.876 W81 42.494
Toledo City Parks Ramp N41 36.993 W83 34.689 
Toledo Country Club Docks N41 35.572 W83 35.915 
Toussaint Reef N41 37.881 W83 00.891 
Toussaint River Marina N41 35.036 W83 04.995
Toussaints River N41 35.209 W83 03.337 
Transport Reef N41 45.244 W82 49.387 
Turtle Club N41 43.503 W83 28.200
Turtle Creek N41 36.992 W83 07.711 
Turtle Creek Marina N41 36.581 W83 07.755
Turtle Creek N41 36.992 W83 07.711
Turtle Creek Wildlife Area DNR Ramp N41 36.221 W83 09.249 
Turtle Point Marina N41 36.870 W83 07.724
Turtle Reef N41 38.930 W83 05.930 
USCG Astabula N41 54.050 W80 47.896
USCG Cleveland N41 30.597 W81 41.578 
USCG Fairport Harbour N41 45.604 W81 16.859
USCG Lorain N41 28.239 W82 10.685 
USCG Marblehead N41 32.636 W82 43.891 
USCG Toledo N41 41.597 W83 28.375 
Valley Harbor Marina N41 25.138 W82 21.242
Venetian Marina N41 27.229 W82 40.502
Vermilion Dumping Ground NE N41 27.924 W82 21.510 
Vermilion Dumping Ground NW N41 27.929 W82 22.128 
Vermilion Dumping Ground SE N41 27.461 W82 21.515 
Vermilion Dumping Ground SW N41 27.471 W82 22.132 
Vermilion Power Boats Inc N41 25.406 W82 21.499
Vermilion Ramp N41 25.231 W82 21.448
Vermilion River Marina N41 24.541 W82 20.274
Vermilion Water works Ramp N41 25.447 W82 21.911 
Wagon Wheel Reef N41 45.227 W82 43.542 
West Bay Inn Marina N41 36.581 W82 43.469
West Harbor Entrance North N41 34.222 W82 48.916 
West Harbor Entrance South N41 34.149 W82 48.581 
West Harbor Marina N41 32.956 W82 49.885
West Harbor Reef N41 34.678 W82 48.230 
West Reef N41 42.779 W82 50.736
West Sister Is. Light N41 44.229 W83 06.638 
West Sister Reef N41 43.404 W83 07.682 
West Win Channel Marina N41 29.114 W81 49.982
Wharf Marine N41 25.241 W82 21.458
Whiskey Is. Marina N41 29.845 W81 43.051
Whites Landing - Bay Harbor Marina N41 25.828 W82 54.211
Wildwings Marina Entrance N41 36.827 W83 06.224 
WildWings Marina Fuel Dock N41 36.643 W83 06.272 
WildWings Marina Office N41 36.293 W83 06.375
WildWings Marina Ramp N41 36.550 W83 06.406 
Wildwood Marina N41 35.253 W81 33.812
Wildwood Park DNR Ramp N41 35.201 W81 33.874
Wildwood Park Oh DNR Ramp N41 35.201 W81 33.874 
Winke's Landing N41 33.203 W82 49.690
Winter Reef N41 48.393 W82 36.961 
Witterhaven Marina N41 31.184 W82 57.662


----------



## fishingguy

Here's another.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

fishingguy said:


> Here's one I have, I don't remember where I got it, someone probably will recognize it. I have more, there are a lot of them out there.


Yep, I recognize it, You can Find all of them at www.lepatt.com


----------



## woodworker2001

Thanks guys


----------



## Lil' Rob

Reel...

I was wondering if you would happen to have that list of waypoints in an Excel file...with name, lat, & long each in its own column???

One of my mapping programs can take an Excel file and by telling the program which columns in the file are what, it will automatically plot every one of those waypoints and show them on the map.

If not, I'll convert it myself from Word to Excel...the old fashioned way...when I get time.


----------



## Cloud9

What day next week and which store is your presentation?


----------



## woodworker2001

We are presenting on Drift fishing at the Dundee store. Sat 1pm and Sun 5pm, and we will have a booth set up there for all day sat and sun so if anyone is up there stop by and say hi

Dan


----------



## reel

Lil' Rob, I'm not sure how to PM you a spreadsheet.
I am the web manager of our cemetery site here so I uploaded it here temporarily.

http://milancemetery.org/LakeErieLatLongListings.xls

...


----------



## Apparition

Woodworker,

I think I picked up the map that you are looking for in a handout at the boat show. If you want, I can scan and send you tomorrow (it is at work). It has the islands, reefs and just enough detail and color to make sense but not much clutter.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Reel...

That's great...appreciate it. For some reason, the alphabetical tab in the spreadsheet has 420 line items, while the east to west tab only has 402? I'll look through it later to compare and see what might have happened. 

Lil' Rob


----------



## reel

Not sure what happened. It is now revised, 420 items.
Thanks for pointing that out.
http://milancemetery.org/LakeErieLatLongListings.xls
...


----------



## Lil' Rob

I just went through it as well...some duplicate entries...a couple of omitted ones.

I just imported the file into "Street Atlas 2008 Plus" and they all popped in with no problems. Thanks again.


----------



## woodworker2001

Sure that would be great!

Thanks Apparition

Dan


----------



## Apparition

[/IMG]

It did not scan as well as I thought it would. If you think it is worth it, I can e-mail. Sorry.


----------



## Apparition

I could not get the image on the post. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## woodworker2001

No problem I got a couple others I found so It will be ok

Thanks for trying though I sure do appreciate it!

Dan


----------



## Apparition

I made a couple for you today that I think will work well. Send me your e-mail and I will forward. I will be at work tomorrow so I might be able to change something if you can think of any specifics you want.

Have fun training. My wife will be in the area but for some reason she does not want to hear your talk!? Women?


----------



## woodworker2001

[email protected]

Thanks
Dan


----------

